# Saanen breeders??



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I am looking for Saanen breeders in the great NW..
I have found a few, but not many, and I am hoping to purchase a new doe this spring!!
Thanks!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh shucks. A long time ago a met a sanaan breeder in WA that had some very well bred goats, unfortunately i've lost contact with her...maybe you found her...her name was Kate. Have you tried looking in the ADGA directory?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out Loughlin's, I know they have saanens, I'm not sure if they are breeding anymore or not. There is also Des-Ruhigestelle(aka Tempo for those of us in the LaMancha and Alpine world ) She has some very lovely Saanens.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a Saanen doe that's bred to our 100% Boer Buck, due to kid in March, So I might have a doe/kid for sale.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

There is Laurie Acton in Oregon ( I believe her mom owns the saanens). There is Rocky Run (Pat Hendrickson) in Napavine Washington. Last show I went to last year someone was saying there are not many purebred NW saanen breeders around................more breeding american saanens. I could look in my ADGA directory if you want more names. There used to be more towards Seattle but I don't know if they are still around.
Sue


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

UGH!! Why can't you be an Ohioan!! just joking! Check out cherrypines, loughlins, and old english, they're my bloodlines and I'm lovin it!

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sybil said:


> Last show I went to last year someone was saying there are not many purebred NW saanen breeders around................more breeding american saanens.


That is true, there are only a handful of people around breeding purebred Saanens, as for the reason why I'm not sure. I breed purebreds myself, and I'm fortunate enough to know another purebred breeder only an hour from me


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Sybil said:


> There is Laurie Acton in Oregon ( I believe her mom owns the saanens). There is Rocky Run (Pat Hendrickson) in Napavine Washington. Last show I went to last year someone was saying there are not many purebred NW saanen breeders around................more breeding american saanens. I could look in my ADGA directory if you want more names. There used to be more towards Seattle but I don't know if they are still around.
> Sue


Thanks Sue, I just emailed you about your Alpines. I am getting a little anxious that I can't find anyone close, and maybe I will settle for an Alpine...
I couldn't pull up the ADGA breeders listing, so if you have time to check on it for me..that would be awesome!!
I really have my heart set on a Saanen!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

There is that one LaMancha doe bred on CraigsList up in Washington. Very good price for her. . .

This website hasn't been updated in forever but she has Saanens: http://white-haven.net/


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Olivia, 
I am waiting to hear back from her, and several others before I decide ...


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I know she has beautiful goats, but Laurie was snobby to me. Maybe she would be nicer to you.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Most of the time purebred saanens are much shorter and stalkier, while the americans are bigger boned. The purebred gene pool is so small that its hard not to inbreed, so most saanen breeders stick to americans.

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That's great information nutmeg. Thanks for sharing that. That does make a lot of sense.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

That is very good to know!! I love the larger goats..they are so cool!! I guess my search then will be for an American Saanen...


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

BTW Nutmeg, 
Your animals are awesome, beautiful, I am jealous, and want to come over to your house!! :thumb: 
Let me know when you will be bringing my girl to me... :laugh:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Why thanks y'all, if you're ever in NE Ohio, stop on by :wahoo:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I would love to just stop on by to pick up my new doe!!! :laugh:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Well in all seriousness, I've dealt with Cherrypines/Awesome Blossom farm, they have beautiful animals and they are nice to deal with, we had our buck flown in from california to ohio and it was worth every penny! :greengrin:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I will have to check them out! Thanks!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lisa Hagen has some saanens,
ybnvsdairygoats.com


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! Now my head is spinning!! Thanks Lisa for the link!! My head is twirling with images of awesome Alpine does!! Maybe I will change my mind...hmmm... :whatgoat:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't think of any that haven't been mentioned...lol....



Victoria said:


> Maybe I will change my mind...hmmm... :whatgoat:


I know how you feel.....every time I look at lamanchas (i'll be getting a few) I think of getting nubians!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

nutmegfarm said:


> Most of the time purebred saanens are much shorter and stalkier, while the americans are bigger boned..


Thats really not true, it depends upon the lines. Singing-Spruce, Kaapra-Vista and Rocky-Run lines tend to be bigger boned and more dairy(and they also have gorgeous heads). It depends upon the lines like anything else 

If I remember right, I don't think that White-Haven is breeding anymore, I think they retired a few years back but I can't be certain.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Go Alpines!  I can't help but promote them... There are a lot of Alpine Breeders in the NW. One who is really nice is Teri. She has beautiful Alpines.

http://sequoiawood.com/Doepages/GoatHomepage.htm

Also, I visited her farm, and everything is very clean there.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats why I said most of the time because as with anythig else, there are always exceptions. I own some purebreds off of some great lines, but everything is usually stalkier and don't mature quite as quick. It will depend on your management, but also genetics, sometimes you'll hit one that blossoms early, and sometimes you get a late bloomer, but there is quality either way.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I totally forgot about Lisa -- we met her at State Fair a couple years ago and her animals are just GORGEOUS and so very healthy. She takes wonderful care of them.

Now I am not certain about this (and Alpine people, please don't be mad!) BUT I have heard from a lady who once owned Alpines that they can be very mean to one another. Once again, just what I heard when I told them I loved the breed. Probably not the case with all Alpines but if you plan on keeping little and big goats together, I'd be careful of that. I just LOVE Alpines though -- if I had big goats, they'd be it!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I have had Alpines before..I personally think it depends on the goat, some are nice some are snotty, like people they all have unique personalities, but they must all get along!! 
I have heard that French breeds are mean, but I really think that is a matter of opinion...and personality...
I am looking at one of Fir Meadows LaMancha's right now...so who knows what I will end up with!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the tempo alpines (and lamanchas!)...I'm not an alpine person honestly (no offense to breeders intended), but if I had one I'd buy from them!! 

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh dear!! Today I heard from so many breeders!! I think I am settling with a bred Saanen from S.Oregon...the lady was so nice, not sure of the breeding lines but they are very nice goats, spoiled and well cared for..I am so excited!! Yippie!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Woo-Hoo! Congrats...Make sure you show us pretty pictures of the lucky lady!!

:leap:


----------



## susan213 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi! I am in Jordan Valley, Oregon. I am looking for a Sasnan Buck. My goats are not registered. I am milking by hand and feeding calves. Wanting milk production. Can you help me?


----------



## susan213 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Saanan Buck, Oregon*

I am looking for a buck Does not have to be REg. Need for milk, not Show.
I live Jordan Valley, Oregon Can some one help me. Sue 541.586.3006
Thanks you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck in your search. I raise Saanen in Texas....Very Nice breed..


----------

